# Breakneck Creek????



## lilkev76 (Sep 6, 2004)

So I have been fishing Breakneck for years now, over off Herriff Rd and Lakewood in the Ravenna/Rootstown area. Always had some great days for pike there too. But today went out and seen a bunch of no fishing/hunting signs looked to posted by the city...my honey holes are now unfishable!! Anyone else see this or even better have Breakneck in your backyard-lol


----------



## Bobinstow90 (Apr 13, 2006)

It's happening everywhere. Streams/rivers are only truely public at parks.


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

A result of the new information age. Back before the internet, access was limited to those willing to explore and word of mouth. Most printed information was outdated. The posting of these types of spots are now available to all over the internet (more than just this site -- all over) so the discovery is easy (some call it spoon-feeding). With the increase of fisherman comes the increase of that small percentage who litter and/or tear up the land (4-wheelers, campfires, etc). Once it becomes a problem, the signs start going up.

I believe that some cases are due to legal reasons = its easier for someone to sue you if hurt on your non-posted property than it is for them to sue you when trespassing on your property. Probably a more cost effective solution for public lands not set aside as parks as well.

Our new "sign of the times" says "no trespassing".


----------



## lilkev76 (Sep 6, 2004)

Ya kinda figured, thx for the feedback guys, sure does bum me out though, these were my lil honey holes...plenty of nice pike out of there for sure


----------



## Intracoastal (Sep 12, 2009)

I'm pretty sure it's the _land_ beneath the creek/river that is private, not the water or its inhabitants...so you better break out a very small kayak!


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

lilkev, introduce yourself to the land owners and ask for their permission. Promise not to liter etc. You may be surprised.


----------



## lilkev76 (Sep 6, 2004)

Good idea for the boat and trying to meet these guys, just hope others havent made it too bad, I can say that Lakewood was a dump site for a few fisherman, if they are aloud to carry that name while leaving their trash everywhere


----------



## steely123 (May 17, 2004)

Some will fish the bridge on Sandy Lake Rd....parking at the pump station driveway....


----------



## DanAdelman (Sep 19, 2005)

Steel Cranium said:


> A result of the new information age. Back before the internet, access was limited to those willing to explore and word of mouth. Most printed information was outdated. The posting of these types of spots are now available to all over the internet (more than just this site -- all over) so the discovery is easy (some call it spoon-feeding). With the increase of fisherman comes the increase of that small percentage who litter and/or tear up the land (4-wheelers, campfires, etc). Once it becomes a problem, the signs start going up.
> 
> I believe that some cases are due to legal reasons = its easier for someone to sue you if hurt on your non-posted property than it is for them to sue you when trespassing on your property. Probably a more cost effective solution for public lands not set aside as parks as well.
> 
> Our new "sign of the times" says "no trespassing".


Sad but true...And no one is going to stop the internet... As the places you can fish becomes more limited...They will be more crowded...More crowds equal more litter and then places become even more limited...I would imagine eventually nobody fishes at all they just play the game on a video system in 3d...


----------



## 1g3 BAMF (Feb 18, 2010)

i tried breakneck and the hoga yesterday near river road and behind the cemetery for 3 hours with no luck. i was using small rapalas and shallow water cranks in the slack water areas and near log jams. any tips on type of water to fish or what to use would be greatly appreciated, im a firm believer in catch-picture-release. ill be back out there tues and will post on how i do.


----------



## lilkev76 (Sep 6, 2004)

go back, they should be running soon, last week was slow for me too, water was pretty high too


----------



## 1g3 BAMF (Feb 18, 2010)

thanks lilkev76 ill let ya know how it goes, do you ever use shinners? i was thinkin about givin those a try if i didnt get any luck on the hard baits after a few more tries


----------



## lilkev76 (Sep 6, 2004)

Shiners do work well but the problem I found with them is the fish really swallow them up...leaving the hook pretty deep which can kill them so I stay away from them, I really love bucktails in the river personally, I can work them well in currents but everyone is different


----------



## Intracoastal (Sep 12, 2009)

lilkev76 said:


> Shiners do work well but the problem I found with them is the fish really swallow them up...leaving the hook pretty deep which can kill them so I stay away from them, I really love bucktails in the river personally, I can work them well in currents but everyone is different


Would circle hooks help? Or are they swallowing the baits completely before you even know the fish has the bait?


----------



## The Roofing Guy (Mar 9, 2010)

I've always used creek chubs and never gut hooked a northern. Gotta set the hook shortly after bobber goes down.


----------



## The Roofing Guy (Mar 9, 2010)

herriff is private, and i seen the signs but lakewood is fishable talked to the parks mg. on
wed thats public


----------



## RiverRager11 (Mar 11, 2010)

I usto love fishing the herriff road spot. There wasnt much fishing pressure there but it was upsetting to see the trash left behind by other fisherman, cant hardley blame the property owners for posting it, same with the berlin spillway cant fish down river bc of the trash.


----------



## lilkev76 (Sep 6, 2004)

Just my choice, but def find working lures is more of a challenge for me


----------



## lilkev76 (Sep 6, 2004)

Intracoastal said:


> Would circle hooks help? Or are they swallowing the baits completely before you even know the fish has the bait?


I would talk to the guys that use live bait, I have always just been a lure guy, never been one to sit and watch a bobber is all lol


----------



## The Roofing Guy (Mar 9, 2010)

lilkev76 said:


> So I have been fishing Breakneck for years now, over off Herriff Rd and Lakewood in the Ravenna/Rootstown area. Always had some great days for pike there too. But today went out and seen a bunch of no fishing/hunting signs looked to posted by the city...my honey holes are now unfishable!! Anyone else see this or even better have Breakneck in your backyard-lol


i was just trying to help because i've fished those spots since i was 15 am now 34 and would hate for you to have thought they were no longer availableto fish.


----------



## The Roofing Guy (Mar 9, 2010)

Intracoastal said:


> Would circle hooks help? Or are they swallowing the baits completely before you even know the fish has the bait?


I use a slip bobber rig with steel leader and trebble hook. If u set the hook soon as fish runs with it should have no problem with hook too deep.I also bring oter rod and lures but have faaaaaaaar better luck with creekchubs. in spring 3-5 per trip.


----------



## lilkev76 (Sep 6, 2004)

The Roofing Guy said:


> i was just trying to help because i've fished those spots since i was 15 am now 34 and would hate for you to have thought they were no longer availableto fish.


Im 34 too-lol-and have been fishin them for about 10 myself, bet ya at some point we may have crossed there, but thanks for your input man and maybe you helped someone else reading this too!!


----------



## 1g3 BAMF (Feb 18, 2010)

The Roofing Guy said:


> I use a slip bobber rig with steel leader and trebble hook. If u set the hook soon as fish runs with it should have no problem with hook too deep.I also bring oter rod and lures but have faaaaaaaar better luck with creekchubs. in spring 3-5 per trip.



do you net your own chubs or is there a bait shop around that carrys them?


----------



## castmaster00 (Oct 23, 2007)

the creeks around Springfield are freaking infested with them. 40-50 on a slow day. Put a bit of hot dog on your hook and throw it I to a creek around springfield and hold on. You'll get your bait in no time.


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

If you want to use live bait check this out. http://www.musky.com/Features/Strike.htm


----------



## lilkev76 (Sep 6, 2004)

MadMac said:


> If you want to use live bait check this out. http://www.musky.com/Features/Strike.htm


Great info Madmac...thanks


----------

